# FS: Tropheus "ilangi"



## bchabsfan (Feb 2, 2013)

Group of 10 Tropheus for sale. I am looking at changing the tank and need to move these fish first. 
They are all either mature or nearing maturity. I have bred these fish and they are all in good health. 
Asking $80 for the group. A very reasonable price if you know this fish. 
I will not part them out and hope to sell them to someone who knows the needs of this species.

Thanks 
Keith

[email protected]


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you deliver? LOL

If you were only near, I'd grab those in a heartbeat... 

Goodluck with the sale!


----------



## minnie-me (Sep 15, 2011)

I would love those Illangi, Call me at 604 374-3304 or shoot me your number and Ill call you.

Roy


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Good price.. good luck!


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Hsy bro are theyse beauties still availBle?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

That is a great price and nice fish.


----------



## Crispy22 (Dec 3, 2012)

hey you still got the trophs? ill take those guys off your hands.


----------

